# fer-se nosa



## panjabigator

Una pregunta:  és "fer-se nosa? similar a la expressió castellana "darte lata"? Què en penseu?


----------



## Demurral

potser és per fer una altre fil però...

No, panjabigator, "dar la lata" és "donar la llauna", molestar perqué s'és pesat y repetitiu.
"fer nosa" és estorbar, molestar perqué ets al mig (objectes i persones, també figuratiu).


----------



## panjabigator

Demurral said:


> potser és per fer una altre fil però...
> 
> No, panjabigator, "dar la lata" és "donar la llauna", molestar perqué s'és pesat y repetitiu.
> "fer nosa" és estorbar, molestar perqué ets al mig (objectes i persones, també figuratiu).



Gràcies per aquesta bona explicació.


----------



## belén

Aquest fil ve d'aquest,

Salutacions,
Belén


----------



## jaume60

panjabigator said:


> Una pregunta: és "fer-se nosa? similar a la expressió castellana "darte lata"? Què en penseu?


 
Més que* fer-se nosa*, em semblaria més correcte fer nosa.

És més usual dir que fas nosa als altres, que fer-se nosa un mateix.

Jaume


----------



## jaume60

En quan a la corresponent traducció al castellà seria estorbar o molestar.

Jaume


----------



## Demurral

jaume60 said:


> Quant a a la corresponent traducció al castellà seria estorbar o molestar.
> 
> Jaume



 M'ho han ratllat ja moltes vegades!


----------



## jaume60

Ho sento, dispensa


----------

